# Gram Positive Cocci Sepsis



## rthames052006 (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been searching my icd-9 book for a diagnosis code for gram positive cocci sepsis with no luck?  Has anyone come across this dx lately?  

Thanks,


----------



## MnTwins29 (Oct 24, 2012)

*Type??*

I have seen it, accompanied by cultures or other documentation as to which type of "cocci" - Streptococcal, staphococcal, or pneumococcal.     Barring that, I would use 038.8, other specified septicemia.


----------



## rthames052006 (Oct 24, 2012)

MnTwins29 said:


> I have seen it, accompanied by cultures or other documentation as to which type of "cocci" - Streptococcal, staphococcal, or pneumococcal.     Barring that, I would use 038.8, other specified septicemia.



Thanks Lance-

That is the code I defaulted to yesterday.  Unfortunately there was no documention as to the type of cocci.  I searched high and low in lab results etc and nothing.

I thank you for your response.

By the way... are you heading to The National Conference in April?  I'd love to meet you.

Have a good one


----------



## MnTwins29 (Oct 24, 2012)

*No, not heading there....*

Actually, that week I will be closer to home - at a one-day conference in NYC.

Although....we are planning a trip to Gettysburgh for the 150th anniversary of the battle (DW and I are Civil War buffs) and that might be an opportunity to meet.


----------



## rthames052006 (Oct 29, 2012)

MnTwins29 said:


> Actually, that week I will be closer to home - at a one-day conference in NYC.
> 
> Although....we are planning a trip to Gettysburgh for the 150th anniversary of the battle (DW and I are Civil War buffs) and that might be an opportunity to meet.



Lance-

Let me know when you're heading my way.  Gettysburg is about 20 minutes away.

Thanks,


----------

